# 2 Spots open Venice Oct 16 & 17



## Bowyer (Jun 18, 2015)

Had trip scheduled for September canceled due to the Hurricane. Fishing with LABluewater.com. 
Was able to reschedule for October 16 & 17 but now need to fill 2 spots. 5 guys total on the boat.
I'm booking a house with beds for 5.
Total cost each is around $1,500 each.
Please call or text me anytime before 9pm.
9038790699


Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ReefMonkee (Sep 10, 2019)

Good luck filling the spots Charlie. Wish I could make it, always a good time! 🍺🍺


----------



## Bowyer (Jun 18, 2015)

This could be you!























Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowyer (Jun 18, 2015)

Rescheduled for next year due to no interest.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JaredAllen (Jan 5, 2022)

Still open mate ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowyer (Jun 18, 2015)

JaredAllen said:


> Still open mate ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I should have updated this.
All spots are filled 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JaredAllen (Jan 5, 2022)

Alright, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

